# nvidia GeForce Treiber 186.24*



## ElfenLied77 (8. Juli 2009)

Quelle: guru3d.com

_*Beta_



> There's a new NVIDIA GeForce driver out on the loose and it's in fact 186.24. The driver is available for Windows Vista and Windows 7 64-bit.
> Very little is known about this driver but it does support most GeForce graphcis cards and also entail a new set of 3D Stereo drivers.
> These drivers are to be considered very beta and thus treated as such. You install them at your own risk, don't complain to us or NVIDIA if they do not work out for you.


Neuer Grafiktreiber für nvidia in der Beta-Version 186.24

zum Download Vista/Win7 32Bit

zum Download XP 32Bit

zum Download Vista/Win7 64Bit

Grüße ElfenLied77


----------



## schranzhans (8. Juli 2009)

Hat schon wer einen Benchmark vom neuen Treiber???


----------



## CupCake (8. Juli 2009)

schau doch mal bei guru3d.com in den foren, da haben sich schon leute zur leistung geäußert.
ich selber bin total zufrieden mit dieser beta....


----------



## FortunaGamer (9. Juli 2009)

Ich warte auf die Vollversion die mache ich immer sofort drauf. Mir gefällt der Name Beta nicht wirklich. Aber auf einen Test bin ich bespannt.


----------



## PontifexM (9. Juli 2009)

danke für diesen tipp !


----------



## Eiswolf93 (9. Juli 2009)

läuft auf dem endlich wieder Aquamark3 ?

Die 185. und 186 WHQL sind ja dort nicht wirklich gut^^

mfg Eiswolf93


----------



## Geicher (9. Juli 2009)

Und:Optimiert der endlich Anno 1404?????????


----------



## Xel'Naga (10. Juli 2009)

Also ich warte lieber auf den WHQL-Treiber.

Ich benutze nur Beta-Treiber wenn der WHQL nicht geht, das aber nur einmal vorgekommen ist.

Bin auf die Benches gespannt.....


----------



## Autokiller677 (10. Juli 2009)

puhhh...schon wieder eine neuer Treiber...

ich hab eigentlich keine Lust schon wieder neuzustarten, hab ich heut schon so oft. Und solang 186.16 läuft warte ich auf den WQHL.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (11. Juli 2009)

Geicher schrieb:


> Und:Optimiert der endlich Anno 1404?????????


 

Es gibt nur einen SLI patch für das neue Anno 1404 und ARMA2 mit nur einer Karte denke ich nicht?


----------



## knoedelfan (11. Juli 2009)

Meine Güte

Woher 3Dguru diesen 186.24 BETA auch immer hergeholt hat...

Bei Nvidia ist dieses "Ding" nicht mal als BETA gelistet.

Und solange nicht mal bekannt ist, was in diesem dubiosen Treiber
überhaupt neu oder geändert oder besser sein soll, Finger weg.

Es wäre nicht das erste Mal, daß solch seltsame Treiber auch
in der Deinstallationsroutine Fehlerhaft sind. Dann bleibt ein instabiles
System übrig.


----------



## el barto (11. Juli 2009)

Wobei ich schon seit längere zeit auf die Beta Treiber auf guru3D zurückgreife und bisher noch keine fehlerhaften Deinstallationsroutinen hatte oder ähnliche Fehler. Trotzdem sind diese Treiber immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen und bringen eh meist nur geringe Liestungsplus. Auf einem system was einfach laufen muss würde ich die nicht anwenden. Für den Gaming-PC der ohne Probs mal Platt gemacht werden kann und wo jedes % Leistung erwünscht ist, ist das hingeghen mal ein Versuch wert.

mfg el barto


----------



## PontifexM (11. Juli 2009)

knoedelfan schrieb:


> Meine Güte
> 
> Woher 3Dguru diesen 186.24 BETA auch immer hergeholt hat...
> 
> ...



woher auch immer,es ist mir wurscht .er funktioniert bestens !


----------

